
Wave Accounting Raises $12M, Adding 1,000 SMBs Every Day - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/05/16/wave-accounting-raises-12m-adding-1000-smbs-every-day
======
nickpresta
Related:

<http://www.itbusiness.ca/it/client/en/home/News.asp?id=67503>

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/16/wave-
accounting-12m-series-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/16/wave-
accounting-12m-series-b/)

[http://waveaccounting.com/blog/wave-12-million-series-b-
fund...](http://waveaccounting.com/blog/wave-12-million-series-b-funding/)

